# Xanax - Alprazolam Benzodiazapine



## NicoleMariah (Mar 16, 2013)

I get manic anxiety attacks and after numerous times going to the emergency room because i thought i was dying the doctor gave me this... it was great i felt so good. my fear was down but not completely better but it definately helped me get calmed down and use my coping skills. The bad thing is that when i told my psychiatrist this she flipped and said "why in the world would they give a 16 year old a benzo"


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

A lot of Doctors are what is often described as Benzophobic......it mainly comes from the over prescription and dependency on Vallium for bored housewives back in the 70's and eighties.

Dependency levels on many SSRI's are usually a lot higher than Benzo's.......most Doctors don't even seem to know this. Most modern Benzo's are not that addictive for most anyway (they have a longer half life than Vallium).......depends on personality amongst other things.

Personally I think to take benzo's or not to take them is an individual and quality of life decision.

It's always better to recover without drugs but not everybody seems to be able to manage it, for some these type of drugs have given people their lives back.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## brujita_linda (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure xanax has a shorter half-life than valium, actually. The shorter the half-life, the more likely it is to develop a dependency. However, xanax is the most useful for accute anxiety attacks because it kicks in so quickly.

I started taking xanax last summer after going to the ER 3x convinced I was dying. I take .25 mg (the smallest dose) maybe 2-3x/week at the most, now. Earlier on I was taking about one/day. I really think this drug helped me regain my footing and get my life back, so I am skeptical of psychiatrist who dismisses it out of hand. I also find it kind of weird and gross that your doctor is reducing you to being a "16 year old." First of all, I'm not sure WHAT that has to do with it, unless this person just thinks teens have inherently poor judgement & you are just going to abuse it and share it with your friends (I can say that I was much MORE cautious when I was a teen that I am at the ripe age of 29), but yeah, if it is helping you not feel awful, maybe get a second opinion. You really only need to worry if you are finding that the lowest dose is not helping & you're having to take several throughout the day. If that's the case, you could talk about switching to a benzo with a longer half-life, or maybe trying an antidepressant. This stuff IS addictive, and you do have to be mindful, but I don't think it's nearly as dangerous as it's made out to be. Don't mix it with alcohol, sedatives, or kava kava, though.

Like, Grublet said, use it as you would a cast or a bandage....something to help you while you heal or get strong, but something you will eventually be able to do without.


----------



## radiogirl (Jul 20, 2013)

I was put on Xanax at 15. It almost cured me. I wasn't dependant and its good for when I have panic attacks.


----------

